# Cooking with lavender



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I met Kathy Gehrt at a confrence in Kerrville Texas. Bought her cook book "Discover Cooking With Lavender". Baking she says to add lavender to your dry ingredients. grind the buds in a food processor and add some to your recipe. I did not find one for lemon cookies. Would I be in copyrigt violation if I posted one of her recipes on here? The food at the confrence was prepared with lavender. All of the food. It was scrumtious.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'd like to see a recipe Dave. i grow my own and use quite a bit in cooking. cookies, loaves etc. lavender is lovely sprayed on sheets. i do this everytime i change and wash them. ~Georgia.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

oooo, I love lavender! It's too cold & wet to grow it here so I buy big bags for my bath & soaps. I'd love to learn how to cook with it. Please share receipes!


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Dry roast lavender: 2 cups of dried culinary lavender budsand a 12 inch skillet. On high heat place the buds in the skillet stiring one to two minutes. Remove the skillet from the heat and let the buds cool. This is from Kathy Gehrt "Discover cooking with lavender"

Another simple one: Lavender Syrup
used to drizzel over fruit or mixed in iced tea or lemonade
1 cup water
1 cup sugar
2 tablespoons fresh or 1 tablespoon dried lavender
1 strip of lemon zest

1- Combine water and sugar in a small saucepan. Boil mixture until the sugar dissolves.
2- Remove the syrup from the heat and add lavender and zest. 
Allow to steep 30 minutes to infuse the sugarwater with flavor.
3- Strain the liquid into a jar with a tight fitting lid. Store in the refigerator until ready to 
use. 
These are a start more real food stuff to come. Be sure you use edible lavender.
Some of them have high oil content and make your food taste like camphour.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks Dave. the roasted Lavender i have never tried. the other i make quite often. GC: just add the buds fresh chopped or dried to your drop cookie recipe same with the loaf. you could also make your ice box cookies and add them. then slice and bake when company's coming.make poupouri from that and lemon thyme and put in your lingerie drawer. my lavender is nowhere near ready this year yet. ~Georgia.


----------

